
A Grim Future for Pharma? Here Are the Numbers - adenadel
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2017/11/28/a-grim-future-here-are-the-numbers
======
MechEStudent
Grim my ass. How about humane. They make astronomical revenue, and like
playing god. They have no problem discarding a cure in favor of a treatment,
or raising the price 10,000x when something is popular.

Their industry can say "buy or die" and get away with it.

It is about f*ing time that someone said to them "the great power to say 'buy
or die' comes with great responsibility, and it is time for you to start
acting responsibly."

